
Ask HN: Is there a HN for biology? - sedzia
I&#x27;m particularly interested in recent research on human microbiome and ecology in general.
======
arca_vorago
I'm not a scientist, but I sysadmined at a genetics lab for a while, and I
found many of the key players only respond via email or google groups. Besides
that, the following are the places I asked questions:

[http://biology.stackexchange.com/](http://biology.stackexchange.com/)

[https://www.researchgate.net/](https://www.researchgate.net/)

[https://www.biostars.org/](https://www.biostars.org/)

[http://seqanswers.com/](http://seqanswers.com/)

